# mod_rewrite funktioniert bei einem Link nicht wie gewünscht



## timestamp (11. Juli 2010)

Hi

ich stehe hier vor einem sehr komischem Problem.
Ich habe folgende Links auf einer Homepage:

```
<a href="./home">Home</a>
<a href="./team">Team</a>
<a href="./results">Ergebnisse</a>
```

Dazu nutze ich folgende .htaccess:

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule ^([a-zA-Z0-9]+)$ ./index.php?page=$1
```

Daraus wird dann:
localhost/blabla/home
localhost/blabla/team
localhost/blabla/results/?page=results

Das Problem scheint die Länge zu sein, reduziere ich die Länge auf ebenfalls 4 Zeichen, wird die gewünschte Url erzeugt. Wie kann ich denn mehr Zeichen zulassen? Ich benutze xampp unter Win7 64bit.

edit: Es liegt doch nicht an der Länge der Zeichen sondern anscheinend (nur) an dem Wort.


----------

